# Any thoughts on yoko-wakare



## Wasp (Nov 17, 2015)

when the opponent have a high grip/grip around the neck? I've been working on it for a while, but I've never seen anyone use it in competition (or training). I get a strong grip high on their back/side, and also a normal collar grip with my other hand. For me it works good at trainings, but I've never seen anyone else use it, so I don't know if it's a good technique in competitions. 

I'm sorry if it's been taken up before, but I haven't had the time to look throught everything here! And I hope you understand what I mean, it's so hard to explain in English, hahah!


----------

